# Basement Window Leaking



## DanTheMan9727 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am having a problem with an egress window in my basement that seems to be leaking. My basement is completely finished and as a result of this leak, I recently had to tear out carpet from the room that the window is in. From my understanding, the window was not properly installed as no drain tile was put in at the bottom of the window well.

My question is this, if I am correct in the problem, would it make sense to cover the window well or should I be doing more?? Thanks for any input.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Get the water out of the pit/well you have created. It is not a problem with the window, but where is was installed.

There is no such thing as a waterproof cover. All they do is shed the water so it can soak into the ground and appear around or in the pit/well.

You must provide a means to get the water away.


----------



## canuck (Oct 22, 2008)

I always think looking at the type of material in the immediate area and grading are the first things to look at. Also many times the windows were never properly installed. Without a proper seal around the window water can easily run down the building and right in.


----------



## Grate Escape (Oct 24, 2008)

We deal with Egress wells and I've found that the grading is one problem, AND if the cement was cut below the wooden framing the foundation will crack causing this problem. To fix it you need to dig down past the footer then put a sealing product over this crack. Install a good plastic over this section and let the crack sealer to hold the plastic in place. Dig past the footer and fill with drainage rock. Check out our web site.


----------

